
Nice CLI tool for mac without dependencies - rgcr
https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli
======
dozzie
Its main features are that it runs in command line on Mac and it doesn't have
dependencies? Why would anybody install software that does nothing, even if it
doesn't have dependencies?

